# Fever: Tips and Tricks



## EddieNES

So today my 21 month has his first real illness. With a molar coming through, teething was suspected. After reading up, most sites say teething won't cause fevers.

I figured I'd ask everyone what they thought about that with their own experiences.

Fever started today.
My boy has gone from 100-102.6.
Tried cool rag on forehead.
I've rotated Motrin and Tylenol every 3-4 hours.
When 102.6 was shown, I did a slightly warm bath for 20min, which brought it down to 101.
Put to bed with shorts and thin blanket. (He's not shivering)

Hopefully I can get some tips from everyone to put my mind at ease. 
Thank you.


----------



## newmamalizzy

My first thought with a random fever is always a virus. I generally don't use a fever reducer for that level of fever unless there's pain or discomfort, or if the child can't rest. I like to be able to really track the illness using the fever as evidence. 

Dr. Sears has good advice on the subject if you search on his website, and I'm sure you could speak to a nurse at your child's pediatrician's office about treating the fever and whether or not to come in.


----------



## katelove

I generally only actively treat discomfort rather than fever as well. 

I let them decide how rugged up they want to be. When I have a fever I usually feel very cold so if they want to be snuggled under the doona then that's ok. 

I encourage fluids. Often they will eat ice or suck an icy pole where they won't drink liquids. And as much breastmilk as they want. 

Other than that, if they are generally well, it's just a question of waiting it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieNES

He slept through the night pretty well with no more medicine. Now he's maintaining 99-100. Eating and drinking improved for breakfast.

Definitely more his normal self today. We are just taking it easy now.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Maplebeanz

Glad to hear that he is doing well now. :thumb


----------

